# scorpions



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey
Dose anyone know what type of scorpion I should get. Ive seen that there very cheap and easy to take care of but i dont know evey think I need to know before I get one.I need to know what type i should get,how often do I feed it what should I feed it, can I hande it, how oftern and if so how do I handle it.
THANKS


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

And plese also I need to know do they like it wet and what about heat


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks im form sydney nsw


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

do you just feed them a cricket evey two days


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks but how do I pick them up and how long do you mean by not very oftern.
dose it hurt if they sting you.


----------



## makaveli (Dec 14, 2006)

Yea, pretty much like a wasp sting, some species hurt more than others, but you realy should try to avoid getting stung at all, the way i pick mine up, is i use my thumb and index finger and pick it up just behind the sting and then put it on my hand, dont hold it my the sting for too long they realy dont like it.


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

ok thanks just two more qustions,whats the smallest size contaner they can live in and how much is a cheap one.


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you tried your local library for research? Sounds like you may need to learn a little bit more before you invest in a living creature.


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

ok ill just use a chinese container and find a breeder and i should get one.thanks


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes i have but ill check agin i do know a bit a scorpions just not every think


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well maybe i do have another quistion do they need to burrow


----------



## jamesr (Dec 14, 2006)

ok i thought so just making sure


----------



## jamesr (Dec 15, 2006)

hi agin can black rock scorpions climb smoth surfaces because my encouser dosent have a lid.
thanks


----------



## cuddlykylie (Dec 15, 2006)

i have a question, when you feed them, do they need to be taken out and put into a seperate place or can i leave them in there and let the cricket go in there, also do i need to seperate my 2 when feeding, they follow each other around everywhere,


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

dose anyone know......


----------



## cuddlykylie (Dec 16, 2006)

hello


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 16, 2006)

jamesr said:


> hi agin can black rock scorpions climb smoth surfaces because my encouser dosent have a lid.
> thanks



Your Encloser will need an airtight lid to keep the humidity in so the scorpions dont dry out and die, your tank will also need to be misted every few days. And they cant climb smooth surfaces.

Yes you can just put the crickets in the tank


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## Jakee (Dec 16, 2006)

How many crickets should they feed on ?????


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

Someone told me one every two days.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 16, 2006)

kk cool


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

what happens if i dont use a lid but i spray them like 2 times a day


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

OK well tumpage44 said i did need a lid and if i dont how oftern do i need to spray them.


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

ok well if I use glad wrap how oftern should I mist them like every morning of more.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 16, 2006)

Misting does very little if you dont have a lid to keep the moisture in, just put glad wrap over your tank, it works for me  mist twice a week.


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

ok then thanks a lot.


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

ok well I ask so many questions because its better to be 100% about something then like 75%


----------



## Jakee (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep, dont be shy to ask questions because in the end your the one who is gonna be looking after em and yoo wanna make them as healthy as they can be.....

Cheers, repz


----------



## jamesr (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep thats what its like


----------

